# Wolf Poaching Cases Solved



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Those DNR officers are just doing their job, and they're good at it. Next time look for a collar before you shoot.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

Martin Looker said:


> Those DNR officers are just doing their job, and they're good at it. Next time look for a collar before you shoot.


I don't blame the COs as you are right they are just doing their jobs. In Idaho, the orders came down form the top. That is who I blame. I doubt that the Whitmer administration will do much better than Snyder did though.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Hey guys , I shot a coyote with one of your collars on it.....

Your servile members of the jury , it looked like a coyote! 
See , here's pics of a coyote , and of a wolf.
Here is documentation of a 104 pound coyote killed in Missouri.https://mdc.mo.gov/newsroom/hunter-shoots-unusually-large-coyote-northwest-missouri
And if the Missouri part of that bothers you , continue with the article to find an 80 pound Michigan wolf killed there. Despite Missouri not encouraging it to be there.....
Is it unreasonable for a large coyote to exist in Michigan? 
And more importantly , can you or I tell the size of a canine accurately with a single animal , and in hunting conditions and distances without a single fault?


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

There was a guy in WI who shot a ‘coyote’ early Fall, well South of normal wolf areas. Something didn’t look right so he took it in. As I recall, it took a while to get a positive I.D., not obvious.

He ended up with a ticket for shooting a wolf. At least they didn’t take his gun and all that nonsense.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

Throw the book at these crazy old coots who believe laws are for other people.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Not all of us old coots are crazy and most of us don't get caught.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Tilden Hunter said:


> Throw the book at these crazy old coots who believe laws are for other people.





Martin Looker said:


> Not all of us old coots are crazy and most of us don't get caught.


Said it before and I'll say it again: "Youth and exuberance will never overcome old age and treachery!" FM


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

These guys will be local heroes. Probably never have to buy a drink again. 

But seriously, those collars are huge...how could they not have seen it?



Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## hommer23 (Nov 20, 2012)

Liver and Onions said:


> I would claim self-defense.
> 
> L & O


How could that ever stand up in court? Ever person in Michigan knows a wolf will never attack a human :lol:.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

They are being charged for killing an animal on the endangered species list. I would love to see them challenge that one in state court with a judge whose husband is not a member of PETA like we are seeing in the Federal court case. By their own definition, wolves have been fully recovered for many years with four times the goal population level keeping in mind that most U.P. people, including some in the DNR, believe that population levels are far above those estimated and published by the DNR. They didn't kill endangered animals. They just killed when most Yoopers consider pests now.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Do we have to wait until that critter takes a chunk out of my leg. If it blinks wrong I am defending myself


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Martin Looker said:


> Do we have to wait until that critter takes a chunk out of my leg. If it blinks wrong I am defending myself


Lmao..right!


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

What we need is a legal hunting season. 
Montana has about 900 wolves and has seasons from September to February. You or I can go out there and hunt them for $65. They have about 9 times as much land area as the UP. We have around 700 wolves??
Something wrong with this picture...

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

Swampdog467 said:


> What we need is a legal hunting season.
> Montana has about 900 wolves and has seasons from September to February. You or I can go out there and hunt them for $65. They have about 9 times as much land area as the UP. We have around 700 wolves??
> Something wrong with this picture...
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Absolutely we need a season... Including trapping. 
What we don't need is morons buying the local dumbass down the street a beer for poaching what is currently considered an endangered species. 
I've got eagles and herons plucking trout out of my stocked pond. Who's chipping in for my legal fees when I start picking them off. Will I at least get a few free drinks for being a poaching dirt bag?

Sent from my Pixel using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

triplelunger said:


> Absolutely we need a season... Including trapping.
> What we don't need is morons buying the local dumbass down the street a beer for poaching what is currently considered an endangered species.
> I've got eagles and herons plucking trout out of my stocked pond. Who's chipping in for my legal fees when I start picking them off. Will I at least get a few free drinks for being a poaching dirt bag?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I don't know as I'd help with the legal fees, but I wouldn't rat you out either. Now if the shot itself was much of a challenge, say over 250 yards from an offhand position with a crosswind, I'd probably buy you a beer.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

I


Trophy Specialist said:


> Even if they confessed, if they pled not guilty and demanded a jury trial, about the best the DNR could hope for is a hung jury because someone on the jury would say "not guilty"; I would. This kind of stuff really pisses me off about the DNR. They should do what Idaho did when the courts took away their wolf season. They refused to enforce any wolf laws and in no time they had state control of wolves returned to them. Our DNR though are totally gutless and we sportsmen pay of all those satellite collars and other wolf management crap too, which adds to my anger.


If they refused to do their jobs, they should be fired on the spot. No questions asked.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Martin Looker said:


> Those DNR officers are just doing their job, and they're good at it. Next time look for a collar before you shoot.


Heres a thought, next time obey the laws.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Waif said:


> Hey guys , I shot a coyote with one of your collars on it.....
> 
> Your servile members of the jury , it looked like a coyote!
> See , here's pics of a coyote , and of a wolf.
> ...


If you dont know what your shooting at, dont pull the trigger.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Martin Looker said:


> Not all of us old coots are crazy and most of us don't get caught.


Doesnt make it right now does it.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

GVDocHoliday said:


> These guys will be local heroes. Probably never have to buy a drink again.
> 
> But seriously, those collars are huge...how could they not have seen it?
> 
> ...


lawbreakers, poachers, ...local heros?....maybe that local needs a higher class of people.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

GIDEON said:


> If you dont know what your shooting at, dont pull the trigger.


Bigggg coyote!


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Maybe you don't have to live with the problem created by down state tree huggers.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

They have *NO IDEA* of what it is trying to drag a deer out in the night and have to keep your gun loaded with a pack following you!


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

grapestomper said:


> I heard they have a new collar that pings your phone if you have one on you. Sends back the phone number. A guy i know says that's how he was caught.


Sounds like a good bar story! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

The new collars in use today are GPS ones that do show where the animal has been and they can back track it even if the collar is destroyed. I wonder how much of our money is spent on wolves with all those expensive collars, studies, surveys and other BS?


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Trophy Specialist said:


> The new collars in use today are GPS ones that do show where the animal has been and they can back track it even if the collar is destroyed. I wonder how much of our money is spent on wolves with all those expensive collars, studies, surveys and other BS?


Gps tracking collars are relatively inexpensive now. Upland hunters and hound hunters put them on every dog these days. 

I would love to know how expensive some futuristic collar that can ping cell phones and collect phone numbers would cost. Especially when the govt couldnt crack an iphone to get information from a terrorist and had to ask apple to help.

Even if the technology existed to crack phones. Back in 2013 the federal government passed a privacy act that prohibits them from collecting and storing information like your phone number without your permission. This was the reason the shiawassee national wildlife refuge stopped their point system for hunt draws. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

Chessieman said:


> They have *NO IDEA* of what it is trying to drag a deer out in the night and have to keep your gun loaded with a pack following you!


No one in Michigan does... 
Did Mom check your closet for the Boogeyman last night?

Sent from my Pixel using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

triplelunger said:


> No one in Michigan does...
> Did Mom check your closet for the Boogeyman last night?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


The UP is no longer part of Michigan? Finally, Whoopee! FM


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

How many wolf attacks on humans annually?


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

triplelunger said:


> No one in Michigan does...
> Did Mom check your closet for the Boogeyman last night?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


When was the last time a boogeyman killed your family pet in your back yard or your hunting dog while spending a day in the woods? This is very real when it comes to wolves.

https://retrieverman.net/2013/09/22/wolves-decimate-beagle-pack-in-michigans-upper-peninsula/

https://www.mlive.com/news/index.ssf/2014/08/fourth_wolf_attack_in_six_days.html


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Trophy Specialist said:


> Even if they confessed, if they pled not guilty and demanded a jury trial, about the best the DNR could hope for is a hung jury because someone on the jury would say "not guilty"; I would. This kind of stuff really pisses me off about the DNR. They should do what Idaho did when the courts took away their wolf season. They refused to enforce any wolf laws and in no time they had state control of wolves returned to them. Our DNR though are totally gutless and we sportsmen pay of all those satellite collars and other wolf management crap too, which adds to my anger.


It’s my understanding that the United States fish and wildlife service are the ones responsible for the collaring of that wolf. Not our state DNR. The CO is told to investigate it and he did his job.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

sureshot006 said:


> How many wolf attacks on humans annually?


Not nearly as many as the packs of rabid humans attack in Detroit or any other big city.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Magnet said:


> When was the last time a boogeyman killed your family pet in your back yard or your hunting dog while spending a day in the woods? This is very real when it comes to wolves.
> 
> https://retrieverman.net/2013/09/22/wolves-decimate-beagle-pack-in-michigans-upper-peninsula/
> 
> https://www.mlive.com/news/index.ssf/2014/08/fourth_wolf_attack_in_six_days.html


I guess thriplelunger needs to get off his keyboard and get in the big woods.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

triplelunger said:


> No one in Michigan does...
> Did Mom check your closet for the Boogeyman last night?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


From someone that is obviously out of touch with the reality of the U.P. and elsewhere where wolf numbers are now high. I have been followed by wolves twice, my wife once and in her case they stalked her and got close enough to growl at her before she shot at them to scare them off. I had to fire at one too to stop its aggression. I know several others that have had similar if not worse experiences with wolves, most of which you will never hear about because the wolf ended up being shot. At our camp, we do not go into the woods without being armed since that area has had a slew of big bad wolves there.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

Incidentally I reported my wife's case to the DNR, filled out a form and they never even bothered to investigate it let alone report it to others in an official, professional manor. Keep in mind that she shot at the wolves too. I saw on a DNR website a map of reported, confirmed cases of dogs being attacked by wolves by county. That map was such BS because not even half the counties in the U.P. were shown to have had wolf attacks when I know from reports that dogs were killed in several countries that were not listed. It appears that the DNR is hiding negative wolf information from the public. They may say publicly that they are in favor of a wolf hunt, but their actions are to the contrary much of the time.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Being followed because you have a dead deer is different than a human being attacked.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

sureshot006 said:


> Being followed because you have a dead deer is different than a human being attacked.


In all the cases I've heard of personally, no dead deer was involved.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Trophy Specialist said:


> In all the cases I've heard of personally, no dead deer was involved.


So people get attacked all the time but it is never documented?

I was really just commenting on triplelunger/chessiman's comments. It's not like you have to look over your shoulder because they are going to attack you. I guess it could happen but I cant seem to find any instances of it in Michigan.


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

sureshot006 said:


> So people get attacked all the time but it is never documented?
> 
> I was really just commenting on triplelunger/chessiman's comments. It's not like you have to look over your shoulder because they are going to attack you. I guess it could happen but I cant seem to find any instances of it in Michigan.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_wolf_attacks_in_North_America


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

sureshot006 said:


> My buddy had a bear bluff charge him in alcona county on my gramps property. Less than 30 feet.


Crazy, my biggest worry with bears is finding myself in between mama and cubs trout fishing. So far, so good.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Trout King said:


> Crazy, my biggest worry with bears is finding myself in between mama and cubs trout fishing. So far, so good.


Yep. My buddy's incident was while he was fishing the 15 ft wide creek. He thought it was a deer in the tall weeds, but then a cub stood up and looked at him. Then, mama stood up and huffed. He said he put his arms and fishing rod up in the air trying to look big, but she dropped down and took a bound toward him. He turned and hauled ass for his life lol


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Tilden Hunter said:


> Throw the book at these crazy old coots who believe laws are for other people.


Instead how about a go fund me page to pay all there legal bills and anyone else willing to go against the grain. Some laws are meant to be broken and this one sure would make a statement that the hunters have spoken and are willing to take a stance. You’ve never broken a law? When’s the last time you went over the speed limit? I know that’s not a comparison but just proving no one is perfect. This law protecting predators which kill the animals we pay to hunt is ridiculous and we get screwed because of politics. That’s the only reason there protected. How many deer does the average wolf kill in a year? Idk that number but as far as I’m concerned what ever the fine is for poaching a deer they should add up that fine times the average number of deer a wolf kills in a year and cut that hunter a check for the deer he saved and the favor he has done for the rest of us instead of treating him like a criminal and levying him with fines. The politics should be left out of hunting and rules/laws like this should be up for a vote by sportsmen. Not some jacka#% pencil pusher..... JMO...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Throw the book at a deer baiter. Start a go fund me for a wolf poacher lol

Hopefully someday wolf management will be reinstated in MI. Until then I guess just don't confess.


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

It seems the people that live with alpha predators take a different view of them than many others do.

My son had a chance to go with an Alaskan bush pilot out to check a camp. The procedure for "camping" was to build a fire on either side of them and then sleep, armed, facing opposite directions to protect themselves. The 75 year old pilot told my son that if a Grizzly looks at you and doesn't run away directly, then the bear is sizing you up for an attack and to shoot it immediately. The Alaskan's aren't playing when it comes to bears


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

A grizzly is much different than what we have in MI.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Would you like to be the one to see if that wolf, or bear, or mountain lion thinks you just might be lunch? I don't want to find out the hard way.


----------



## Sturty7 (Aug 25, 2016)

I hear stories of people shooting, poisoning and trapping them. All illegally obviously. Then I hear of people poaching deer at all times of the year and saying "I'm just going to shoot them when I can because the wolves will kill them otherwise." This strategy is only making everything worse. For every illegally killed wolf the laws are going to be enforced more and make a legal season for them more difficult to attain. If want to fix a problem then do it the right way and lobby for a season and stop poaching. The state of michigan offers abundant opportunity for outdoor rec and if things are done properly then in time I don't see why this would be so different. The disgusting disregard for game laws is an enormous problem. Management laws work, it's proven in most every part of the world that enforces them. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

sparky18181 said:


> It’s my understanding that the United States fish and wildlife service are the ones responsible for the collaring of that wolf. Not our state DNR. The CO is told to investigate it and he did his job.


usda aphis is in charge but is contracted thru the dnr and Marquette is in charge of all of the up wolf trappers.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Liver and Onions said:


> Not sure, don't think so. The fact is that in 6 weeks only 23 wolves were killed. 43 was the goal. Nice job there Yoopers. Maybe next time get out of the coffee shop and actually hunt instead of just talking about hunting.
> 
> L & O


If you don't know the facts of the hunt or why it was ordered to begin with then go back to your corner.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Trophy Specialist said:


> And those three areas were not in the highest wolf density areas either. Rather they were confined to places where farmers were complaining about losses. Had they allowed trapping then the quota would have been met. You also could not hunt them at night either. It was also held during firearm deer season when most hunters were chasing deer and also when baiting wolves would be the least effective. That season was a joke.


Thank you. Exactly what occurred.


----------



## Millennial Ben (Jan 12, 2019)

My theory on the wolves. Quite simple. 












Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Liver and Onions said:


> Not sure, don't think so. The fact is that in 6 weeks only 23 wolves were killed. 43 was the goal. Nice job there Yoopers. Maybe next time get out of the coffee shop and actually hunt instead of just talking about hunting.
> 
> L & O


I think 3/4 of the tags were bought from downstaters. Guess they never left home.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

WAUB-MUKWA said:


> I think 3/4 of the tags were bought from downstaters. Guess they never left home.


Probably a lot to do with the long drive and fact that the vast majority of michigan residents are trolls.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

WAUB-MUKWA said:


> If you don't know the facts of the hunt or why it was ordered to begin with then go back to your corner.


LOL. This coming from the master of misinformation.

https://www.mlive.com/news/index.ssf/2014/01/dnr_calls_first_michigan_wolf.html

What facts did I miss ? 

L & O


----------



## i am- i hunt (Feb 10, 2012)

GIDEON said:


> lawbreakers, poachers, ...local heros?....maybe that local needs a higher class of people.


maybe they should introduce wolf's to your neighborhood so that you just may get an idea of just what a wolf is all about.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

Liver and Onions said:


> LOL. This coming from the master of misinformation.
> 
> https://www.mlive.com/news/index.ssf/2014/01/dnr_calls_first_michigan_wolf.html
> 
> ...


Did you even read the article ?
Brian Roell, a wildlife biologist at the DNR’s Marquette office, said the first hunt was successful because it was the first time the state used a call-in system to keep track of animals killed

The 43-wolf limit was put in place for three Upper Peninsula zones where the animal has been deemed problematic. There could be several reasons for the few number of wolves killed, Roell said, including that they are a new species being hunted, the cold temperatures in December and relatively small hunting zones in the Upper Peninsula.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

i am- i hunt said:


> maybe they should introduce wolf's to your neighborhood so that you just may get an idea of just what a wolf is all about.


If I didnt like it, then I would always have the option of relocating.


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

If you tried to buy a beer for everyone in da U.P. that claimed to have participated in the "SSS" strategy but then somehow forgot about one of the S's, you would be a) very popular, and b) quickly low on cash.


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

My memory of the ?2013? wolf hunt system was this - the State sold 1,500 ~ 1,600 tags. But only 100 were 'activated' initially via random draw, and then at any one time as the open season went along. Each day, if you were #101 on the list, you could check by phone for your tag being activated.

Please correct me if I am wrong about either of these 2 paragraphs, just a randomly interesting subject for me: 

Also my memory of news coverage of the Wisconsin "hunt", which was open at least 1 or 2 more seasons than Michigan, was #s that ran something like this - 250 or so wolves taken, 225 of them via trapping.


I saw a Wolf on foot this summer. I don't carry a gun in the woods, though people who rarely go in the woods routinely harass me about that decision. I even survived walking through the deep swamps around Marenisco, and I also go fishing when there are thunderstorms in the forecast.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

Your


B.Jarvinen said:


> My memory of the ?2013? wolf hunt system was this - the State sold 1,500 ~ 1,600 tags. But only 100 were 'activated' initially via random draw, and then at any one time as the open season went along. Each day, if you were #101 on the list, you could check by phone for your tag being activated.
> 
> Please correct me if I am wrong about either of these 2 paragraphs, just a randomly interesting subject for me:
> 
> ...


Your memory is off a tad. Anybody that bought a wolf license could hunt but the hunt would have been stopped early if the quota was met.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

GIDEON said:


> If I didnt like it, then I would always have the option of relocating.


Most UPers I know will stand and fight rather cut and run


----------



## grapestomper (Jan 9, 2012)

I had a tag. There should have been more areas open to the hunt. The DNR said some areas did not have enough wolves to hunt. Southern Marquette and Dickinson County should have been open. I had to go up by Baraga and Lanse to hunt.
Trapping should be an option on the next opportunity.


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

grapestomper said:


> I heard they have a new collar that pings your phone if you have one on you. Sends back the phone number. A guy i know says that's how he was caught.


Exactly why I always buy a burner cell phone for poaching collared wolves in the UP, learned that trick on CSI. I keep it wrapped in tinfoil too, not sure if that helps but can't hurt. On the way home I flush it in a rest area with no cameras. Can't catch me cause the wolf done died.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Martin Looker said:


> Most UPers I know will stand and fight rather cut and run


Cool. Then they should band together, and Stand and Fight for the right to hunt Wolves across the entire UP, or in areas whether they are actually problematic. This website isn't the place to accomplish the end goal, although it could be used to gather support for a cause.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

HTC said:


> ..........
> ............. On the way home I flush it in a rest area with no cameras.


What I like to do at the rest area is to find a trucker that's headed out of state and wedge my burner phone into an area behind the cab. Let'em chase that trucker to Arizona for all I care.

L & O


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

Sounds like we got us a couple lot lizards on MSF.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

miruss said:


> Did you even read the article ?
> Brian Roell, a wildlife biologist at the DNR’s Marquette office, said the first hunt was successful because it was the first time the state used a call-in system to keep track of animals killed
> 
> The 43-wolf limit was put in place for three Upper Peninsula zones where the animal has been deemed problematic. There could be several reasons for the few number of wolves killed, Roell said, including that they are a new species being hunted, the cold temperatures in December and relatively small hunting zones in the Upper Peninsula.


Maybe he can't read would be my guess.


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

Liver and Onions said:


> What I like to do at the rest area is to find a trucker that's headed out of state and wedge my burner phone into an area behind the cab. Let'em chase that trucker to Arizona for all I care.
> 
> L & O


Lol


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

grapestomper said:


> I had a tag. There should have been more areas open to the hunt. The DNR said some areas did not have enough wolves to hunt. Southern Marquette and Dickinson County should have been open. I had to go up by Baraga and Lanse to hunt.
> Trapping should be an option on the next opportunity.


I dont recall the DNR saying there werent enough wolves in other areas. They created zones where the biggest known wolf issues were. Maybe the locals aren't cooperating enough and engaging with the DNR to inform them of their issues.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## grapestomper (Jan 9, 2012)

Now the lo


DirtySteve said:


> I dont recall the DNR saying there werent enough wolves in other areas. They created zones where the biggest known wolf issues were. Maybe the locals aren't cooperating enough and engaging with the DNR to inform them of their issues.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


. Now the locals are engaging the wolves.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

grapestomper said:


> Now the lo
> . Now the locals are engaging the wolves.


We are told lower peninsula guys are poaching wolves, not locals.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

sureshot006 said:


> Probably a lot to do with the long drive and fact that the vast majority of michigan residents are trolls.


That’s the attitude that results in lack of sympathy for your situation.

Keep up the good work!!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

bucko12pt said:


> That’s they attitude that results in little sympathy for your situation.
> 
> Keep up the good work!!


What is my situation?


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

You do know that the DNR is doing the NLP wolf survey between 2/19/19 to 3/15/19. They have been observed in the Hillman area. You really don’t believe they are headed north do you?


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

So, by the standards set by some in this thread; if Deer are eating the flowers I plant around our cabin, and property, I should be able to just shoot, shovel, and shutup year-round, eh? And the Turkeys who flock to my bird feeders can expect the same treatment, since I intend that food for songbirds? And, if an Eagle, Hawk, or Owl decides to go after the Squirrels that play around our cabin, I can (and should) dispatch them as well? I would be a hero!

Right?


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Luv2hunteup said:


> You do know that the DNR is doing the NLP wolf survey between 2/19/19 to 3/15/19. They have been observed in the Hillman area. You really don’t believe they are headed north do you?


Any links to the hillman wolf observations? Would be interested to read about it. I know they have been doing NLP surveys since 2011 or so.....never heard of them finding anything during the survey process. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

DirtySteve said:


> Any links to the hillman wolf observations? Would be interested to read about it. I know they have been doing NLP surveys since 2011 or so.....never heard of them finding anything during the survey process.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Found the neighbor's shepherd. Maybe even a few huskies.


----------

